# Cops



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

This happened a month or so ago, just wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience.

I've never had issues with police before, no one that works for me has a record or anything and we always have documents. But I took a landscaping work order out of my coverage as a favor since I was guaranteed the trash out and roof repair (lots of debris, and big roof job). We get there do the grass cut, shrubs, trees and as we're loading up 2 sheriff's deputies roll into the property. One of them is livid that we're on the property and thinks we are there to steal everything (even though there is a trailer loaded down with clippings and lawn equipment). She runs the drivers license on everyone at the property, then she even looks up the VIN on my truck, then calls the dealership I bought it from to find out if it's stolen or out for repossession. Even calls the client and has us verified to be there. She goes around looking through the trash pile of a house, I ask one of the other deputies that was hanging around what we did wrong. He says "nothing, this was her parents house, they left to her."
Well we ended up getting escorted out of the county by 2 squad cars. 2 weeks later we get the bid approvals for the roof and trash out. Call the client to remind them about the cops, they guaranteed us the broker and the local police were notified and everything was good to go. Well we get there after removing about 5 trailer loads, the sheriff shows back up in street clothes saying the same crap as last time, few minutes later another sheriff shows up in uniform after she called us in for trespassing and theft. He let us go after checking the work order and calling the client to make sure we were legit. 
-Needless to say we permanently declined ever returning to that property. We still got paid, but not worth that headache. Has anyone else ever had something like this happen to them? How did you handle it? Running a squatter out of a house is one thing, but not a lot you can do to a livid uniformed officer who was the previous owner of the house your cleaning out.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd file a report with the Sheriff. A deputy still has a boss they have to report to.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Maybe let the cop know that just because she had it given to her doesn't mean she isn't responsible for paying what ever mortgage/loan is left on it. 
Does she not know it is in foreclosure? 

That is harassment and she should be reported. It is one thing for the cops to come out because a neighbor called and was concerned, but another for a cop to come out and harass you just because they own the house.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep. The second time around is the time to get a name and a badge number and then make a call of your own. Unless they are on official duty they are trespassing. When you have your paperwork and phone numbers on hand to confirm you have business there you should have no fears. Contacting their superiors also can prevent future harassment, ie getting pulled over and ticketed after leaving.

I had a crew on a 6 acre property last spring digging out a busted main and replacing a well pump. The foreman had a bright red 2014 F350 with a trailer.
I'm driving down the 1/4 mile drive with my newer 3/4 ton chevy and I see a couple of guys in an empty field about 100 yds over eyeballing me. I do the country wave and keep going. 20 minutes later two local cops and a county pull in. Knowing the drill I just walk up to the first car with my license in hand and phone numbers for the listing agent and the lender. Two of the officers are aok. The county guy wanted to practice a chapter he just read from his secret squirrel subscription on how to catch law abiding citizens in a lie. The guys in the field called 911 and said 6 middle aged white guys were digging holes in the yard of a modular home and must be stealing the copper (I mus have been trying to mine it in it's purest form). Having my info and work order and being upfront took all of 10 minutes and they were on their way.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*ish..*

I have 2 stories.. 1. I was in a house taking photos front door was screwed shut cause it was kicked in so many times.. me and my other guy were doing walk threw b4 trash out, next thing i know i hear "stomp stompstomp" door gets kicked in we were standing in the living room when they did this, they got in and pulled there guns out ordered us to the ground, women cop jabs gun into my back and neck, my employee gets kneed in the back with hand cuffs.. we were lead outside in cuffs pushed up against my truck and trailer and asking do i know what i did wrong..

Um No how would i, The neighbor called saying they saw us breaking into the home and saw a gun? the cops searching my pants my truck and tearing up the inside of the house to see if i hid a gun?

neighbor said he held it in his hand and was pointing it at me etc.. I told the cop i never even seen her and is she talking about my Rigid drill to drill out the lock? the women changed her story after 1 hour of asking the color.. " well I think it was orange" cops un cuffed us let us out of the back of the car and left.. No sorry, no anything.. I was left with a torn shirt, swollen black and blue wrist, and my employee went home cause of a neck pain.. Stupid noisy neighbors I downloaded the 911 call and the women made it sound like i was a mad man with a semi auto going threw the area pointing guns at people and choose a random house to break into to do DRUGS>>>> her frantic voice only made it worst thus 6 cops were there...i have another 1 but that 1 is long also... the fear you get having a gun in your back while pushed to the floor is overwhelming and one of the most scary things i have ever happen to me.. the grenalin i had shook my hands for hours...


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Great thread! Eazyday, I know what you mean by adrenaline rush. Not exactly at a property but we were on our way to a job, 2 trucks, 4 lane divided highway, nowheresville mid west. Guy in the front vehicle called said he forgot to grab a Mt Dew at the gas station so could we stop at the next small town. I said hang on
I've got an extra I'll pull up next to you and hand it out the window...no cars in sight except us. The transfer went perfectly until 4 miles down the road we were met with a 6 squad car road block on our side of the highway and 2 squads across the median with assault rifles ready. Oh crap! We didn't get roughed up but were ordered out and down at gunpoint. Gees, can I just pay the traffic ticket please? After 5 minutes, "OK officer, can I ask what this is all about?" He said someone called 911 and reported two trucks driving side by side with guys hanging out the windows and trading gunfire. Seriously?


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

A few years ago I was at a property to do a lock change and a winterization. I drilled out the lock, took my pics and was on my way out because the property had no main water shut off, so I had to wait for the town to shut it off at the curb. I am in the kitchen finishing up taking pictures with my drill in my other hand and I see 3 cop cars pull up. I continue taking pictures as I walk towards the door to leave and 5 officers stop me with guns drawn. They proceed to put me in cuffs and leave me in them for 30 min while they call it in to see if I legitimately belong there. They took the keys out of my truck (I always leave them in the ignition when I'm parked in the driveway of a nice neighborhood), and looked around my truck before even getting to me. At the end the let me go, and told me next time I work in that town I should call the station, let them know where I will be and fax them a copy of the work order to avoid future issues. I'm kind of a big guy and I can't cross my wrists behind my back. So my shoulders were in pain for 3 days and they refused to loosen the cuffs or cuff me in front until they figured everything out. It was a scary experience as I have never even held a gun before, now I had 5 shoved in my face.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

This is what most everyone who serviced bank owned property already knows, but...

Park your vehicles in highly visible areas.
Using a truck lettered with your business always decreases the 911 calls.
Dress like you have a mortgage and a bank account. Even this time of year I try to wear long pants, a polo, a solid colored hat and decent shoes. Look like you might belong.
A camera around your neck, even if you don't use it, helps in certain neighborhoods.
Spend enough time outside clicking photos and making yourself visible to give folks the time to figure out you might be there with good reason. A notebook or clipboard also go a long way, even if they are only props.
Carry information on the listing agent, the lender or client responsible for sending you there and either their work order or your own.

You might get a visit from the law or a neighbor if you(no offense to anyone) -
Show up in a crap truck.
Look like you live check to check 
Wife beaters, dirty shorts, flip flops,etc.
Have a habit of walking from the house to your truck with items from the property.
Are not equipped or able to open a locked door that is visible to others without using your foot or shoulder.
Arrive at dusk or later, on Saturday and especially Sunday.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Another good idea is to carry a handheld police scanner. it will give you a little warning.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

We were doing some work on a house one time, we had our fully lettered 16' box truck in the driveway and the front door was open. Me and my worker walk out to get something out of the truck and there are 4 police cars from the town and a Lt. from the next town. 
Turns out the house belonged to his ex father in law so he really did care, he just showed up because they called him. But the other cops said that a neighbor thought we looked suspicious. lol I showed them the work order and we all had a good laugh. Especially when the neighbor came over and asked right in front of me if they were arresting us.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

You can't go wrong being proactive. If I see a neighbor outside I take a minute or two to go introduce myself and talk to them. I do mostly routine cuts so I know if I have friends next door any potential issue in the future will remain small and will be worked out BY ME and the neighbor, not the cops, broker, or gnat. For example, my mower threw a rock through a small window of a guy I talked to for 2 minutes 6 weeks prior. He came over, I apologized, he got it fixed and I paid him out of pocket for his time and material. No insurance claim, no cops, no broker, and no gnat ever knew about it....nor did they need to.


----------



## sixxgunner (Aug 16, 2015)

Great stories! I had a custodial property that had been vacant for some time. The previous owner had passed and it just sat. We show up, my magic keys don't open any doors. I talk to the neighbor as he was walking across his lawn onto this property. I show him my work order and explain why I am there. He says okay, thanks.
I head back to my truck, break out the drill and bits and proceed to drill out the front door lock. I gain entry, take all the necessary pics, and document everything. As I am doing the sign in sheet, I look out the kitchen window and see 7 police officers approaching my truck at the front door. I shout HELLO! I walk out hands in the air, explain to the lead officer why I am there as 2 more officers with K9's make their way over the rear yard fence. 45 minutes later, after checking license, truck registration, searching for property removed from house, they let me go back to it. Get this: THAT neighbor who called me in stood at the end of this properties driveway just waiting to see me cuffed and stuffed. I was livid! Now, when I got a property like this, I leave my work order in the front window of the truck with my license right there, and as has been recommended, I look the part of a professional and stay as visible as possible for length of my inspection. Necessary evil.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

yeah..... Hubster and I have a few of those... My favorite was when hunny was feeling snarky...We were one of those small towns where there is only 2 cops per shift and the PD is also the post office types..
We get to the property in the new truck... Logos everywhere. Hubby and I in our polo's with the logo me with the clip board and him with the camera..
2 neighbors wander over and ask if we bought the place... We say nope just going to clean it up for the realtor so they can list it. Third neighbor comes over asks the same and get the same answer... They all wander away.. 
Hubby bumps the lock opens the door.. we leave it wide open start taking pictures....we get to the basement and hear someone hollering HELLO... We answer back hello and that we are coming up the stairs. as we walk out of the basement we are greeted with both of the LE's on duty AND 4 county and 2 state LE's as well all with guns drawn. They order us out of the house and as Im trying to say I have a WO from the bank on my clipboard Im told to "shut my pie hole"
Yeah side note... If you ever wanna tick me off faster then anything be rude.... I HATE rude... Theres NO reason for it..Its a weird quirk but if someone is rude for no reason I lose my temper fast... Well before I get us both arrested the same LE shoves hubby against the wall and asks what we think we're doing in an empty house.. My darling hubster, knowing Ill prolly lose my chit and get myself shot says "breaking in to a house for the................" Before he can get the word bank out the LE SCREAMS Youre What??????? Hubster says... 
"breaking into the house for the BANK" As my wife said we have the WO on the clipboard shes carrying... The State LE rolls their eyes and asks me for the papers... I hand them over they look they say paperwork looks legit... lets let them get to work... Officer Fife isn't happy... He runs hubbys license, my license, call the RE agency, the realtor and I think my 3rd grade teacher looking for SOMETHING... 
We are then handed our ID's back and told to make sure we call the city before we come out to an empty house...I told him to look at the 3rd page of the paperwork hes still holding. Its the name and phone number of the person AT THE PD I SPOKE TO TO TELL THEM WE WERE GOING TO THAT HOUSE.
No lol's were had by him.. he shoved the paperwork back at us... Everyone left except us... We ended up getting the property and all the bid work... Made a very nice chunk of change.. And everytime Deputy Fife was working he drove by reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal slow and mean mugged us...


Oh and another quick one... I go to a property alone to take pictures to measure something or another... Someone had broken in and was still inside.. Called 911 I gave up waiting for them after 4 hours.....


M:glasses:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Had guns pointed in my direction, to many fingers pointed at me then I could count BUT never cuffed. Our crews were told to say "call your district atty". That's stops the power tripping cop in their tracks. 

We had a larger town (30,000) that a detective stopped one of our crews and got a good laugh out of the "call your district atty" line. Called me directly and chuckled about that term--I was on a lake fishing and told him I was busy working trying to catch a fish... I ended up going to Mn and he took me fishing 2x. 

Our crews ALWAYS wore bright work shirts with BIG initials. For some weird reason when people see initials on shirts the look but never called popo.


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

Yeah I did call her superior, but tiny town cops don't disagree with each other often, so we just dropped it. Thankfully that's the only time I've had issues with police. Neighbors on the other hand....they are either super helpful or nightmares. And having a company name on shirts or the truck is helpful, but I took all of the info of my trucks...started getting too many calls from lazy people driving around looking for handouts claiming our lawn mowers were throwing rocks and breaking out their car windows. 
A little off topic, but the best neighbor moment I had was at a FNMA property during MCS's brief run with them. I get a call from MCS stating we stole personals out of a house. I ask what they were talking about, get a list of about 12-15 specific items that were "stolen" some extremely unique (blue grill, massive metal hammock stand, a windmill, and pink/teal jet ski seats). I go back to the property...look it over while I'm standing on the 2nd floor deck I look down, and almost everything on the list is sitting in the neighbors hard behind the shed, so that ended that. People are smart!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I sat next to a guy we evicted the other night at a football game. He didn't recognize or remember me. That's why we don't mark our trucks or wear shirts with company logo on them. Our community is so small we don't want people knowing who we are or what we do. I'm perfectly content to live in the shadows as a faceless nameless entity that does the dirty work. People ask what we do I always say "Property Management" and leave it at that.

We have had multiple encounters with the police over the years. As long as you are polite and cooperative they are reasonable people. They have much bigger things to deal with than a couple of preservation monkeys on a lawn.


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

We did a eviction today, I left after it was done and left the 2 guys there to finish the lawn etc. Neighbor called the cops said there was garbage all over, people at house blah blah 2 cars came ran their id's all the good stuff. Neighbors CLEARLY dont put 2 and 2 together when the county cop was sitting outside for 2.5 hrs during the eviction.

Me personally, held at gun point by 3 officers during a initial, walked outside the back door and boom 3 guns at my face, screaming yelling at me freeze get on the ground, nearly **** myself. Was put up against the fence, searched, searched the house, demanded why I was there, proof of why I was there.....

2nd gun point was at a resecure, changed ALL locks, took interior photos and was about to exit the house (truck in driveway with trailer fully marked, at the time I was wearing a bright green reflective vest) open the door and see 4 cops 3' from the door. I stare at them, they stare at me, I said Hi guys...... FREEZE GET ON THE GROUND NOW!!!!!!! I was put on the ground hand cuffed questioned, searched while on my stomach all the good snazzy stuff. Handcuff jammed on my left wrist because it was clamped tight and my hand turned while inside. Took them 5 minutes trying to get it off while I was still laying on the ground, then was told " why didnt you seem suprised to see us". I was furious, showed them the work order and gtfo of there.



Those are my 2 worst stories, but I get cops called on me/us all the time, some come with guns in hand, others actually UNDERSTAND its a vacant house and know why I am there. Im not talking bad areas either, every city.

I make it a habit now to look out the windows all the time, if they are comming I see them park a few houses down and I stop what I am doing and I am in the front yard before they are and greet them with "hi guys, let me guess, call for burglary?" I get mixed responses depending if its a super cop, or a actual human being cop. 7 years and I havent been shot or tased yet


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I sat next to a guy we evicted the other night at a football game. He didn't recognize or remember me.


Evictions 99% of the time were due to-
a-Divorce
b-Job Loss
c-Drugs

If the owners had never gotten over their head during the housing fiasco with all of those nutter loans, many would likely have been able to get thru the above.

LOL. Had a redemption order in a nice neighborhood. Guy shows up screaming at us in the yard, pretending to punch out the local leo number on his phone. Thought we were thieves, his wife's boyfriend or worse, employees of the bank foreclosing on him. Threatened us, etc. Gave him ID and proof of our business there. Guy continues in a loud voice about his woes with the bank, his job loss, his restraining order/woes with his wife, etc. He repeated himself a couple of times for the neighbors that arrived late. Everything was our fault for the first 5 minutes. We listened to the name calling while we finished our pics, remained professional and told him sorry for his plight and left. 
Two fridays later the Cub Scouts are holding an annual campout for all troops in the area. My son and I arrive and set up. Who pitches a tent three spots down from us? Yep. The guy saw me and dropped his eyes and head and never came near us all weekend.


----------



## BadHabit (Sep 5, 2015)

I have had the cops called numerous times. This business has certainly lowered my liking of people. These "neighbors" are the worst! If they aren't dialing 911 they're drifting over to start an inquisition with 100 questions/comments/requests and complaints. Seemingly it always occurs about 20 minutes before the dump closes and I'm pressed for time.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

TexasP&P said:


> This happened a month or so ago, just wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience.
> 
> I've never had issues with police before, no one that works for me has a record or anything and we always have documents. But I took a landscaping work order out of my coverage as a favor since I was guaranteed the trash out and roof repair (lots of debris, and big roof job). We get there do the grass cut, shrubs, trees and as we're loading up 2 sheriff's deputies roll into the property. One of them is livid that we're on the property and thinks we are there to steal everything (even though there is a trailer loaded down with clippings and lawn equipment). She runs the drivers license on everyone at the property, then she even looks up the VIN on my truck, then calls the dealership I bought it from to find out if it's stolen or out for repossession. Even calls the client and has us verified to be there. She goes around looking through the trash pile of a house, I ask one of the other deputies that was hanging around what we did wrong. He says "nothing, this was her parents house, they left to her."
> Well we ended up getting escorted out of the county by 2 squad cars. 2 weeks later we get the bid approvals for the roof and trash out. Call the client to remind them about the cops, they guaranteed us the broker and the local police were notified and everything was good to go. Well we get there after removing about 5 trailer loads, the sheriff shows back up in street clothes saying the same crap as last time, few minutes later another sheriff shows up in uniform after she called us in for trespassing and theft. He let us go after checking the work order and calling the client to make sure we were legit.
> -Needless to say we permanently declined ever returning to that property. We still got paid, but not worth that headache. Has anyone else ever had something like this happen to them? How did you handle it? Running a squatter out of a house is one thing, but not a lot you can do to a livid uniformed officer who was the previous owner of the house your cleaning out.


You need to discuss this with the officers superiors and file a complaint with the Distrct Attorney and the Attorney General...

That is an abuse of power and you have a serious civil lawsuit talk the the ACLU


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

*YAY Evictions ??*

So yesterday we were doing an eviction for a private client of ours.. Scheduled for 9 we get there at 830 the Sheriff was already there.. She came over and said she spoke to the HO and he was already gone with his truck but was coming back in 20 to get a tote full of his kids pictures and the fridge that was in the driveway... So all we needed to do was change the locks and that's it. 
Sure no worries.
The realtor and I (and my guys) Were shooting the breeze and the HO comes back, He pulls in the driveway, gets out and says "hey I spoke to the sheriff and If I could please just get that red tub right there Id appreciate it, and the guy that's buying my fridge will be here any minute, " 
Sure, he grabs the tote walks down to his car and 2 detectives come up and say "Mr so and so" turn around and place your hands behind your back" 
He says "awwwwwwww I just wanted my kids pictures I coulda been long gone"
He asks if he could move his car since my truck was in the drive and he was blocking me in.. (IKR??)
The detective said Nope one of your buddies here can move it. HO explained "they aint buddies they are the folks evicting me from my house"
The detective looks over I nod.. He tells HO welp bad way to start your Friday.... They walk him down to the street where another squad car has pulled up to take him to the pokey and they GUY BUYING THE FRIDGE SHOWS UP!!!! 
The detectives actually let him make the deal on the fridge with the poor confused guy... detective took the $200 for the fridge stuffed it in his pocket, (the HO) then put him in the car and the squad drove him off, one detective got in the HO car and moved it out onto the street then he left, one of my guys helped the fridge guy lift his new fridge into his truck and he left and we stood there shaking our heads as to WTF just happened...
Odd way to start the weekend!!:vs_worry:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> This is what most everyone who serviced bank owned property already knows, but...
> 
> Park your vehicles in highly visible areas.
> Using a truck lettered with your business always decreases the 911 calls.
> ...






Definitely good advice there. How ever much of that depends on the hood you are working in.


I've had the cops called, show up with guns drawn but not pointed at me.
Slammed against the wall and searched but not cuffed...... so far. 

I'll pass on all of that stuff.

The insanity from the 5 0 on acting like the big dick on the block also has a lot to do with the area you're in. 
Had 2 sheriff deputies show up at my house one evening. Neighbor called in my plate number. 
They were very professional and willing to listen to my side of the story.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Evictions 99% of the time were due to-
> a-Divorce
> b-Job Loss
> c-Drugs
> ...


At least you were polite and professional good for you.

I try to make sure myself and everyone working for the company is as polite as possible in these situations. We don't want to make anyone's bad situation worse. 

In our community we will most likely NEVER run signage on our trucks or shirts. I did see a competitor running signs that simply said "Mortgage field services" i thought that was an alright idea.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

You Learn Fast

First time I was driving a Cadi, has good trunk room you can get everything in there for a winter I.S. Not a good choice however if you don't want to stick out.

I am in a nicer part of STP, mid morning of the day on the day on a weekday so problem 1 was the cops were not yet busy.

Problem 2 Duplex with ancient, ancient locks.

Long story short corner block, squads lined up basically surrounding house. The minute I stepped out - follow orders - freeze, turn around walk back. Get back and I was glad I had my w/o copy sitten on the dash of the car.

Neighbors will always wait to make the call until they see you get in the house - for this reason it is good to always carry a w/o copy a D.L with you and put it on the kitchen counter.

Next problem so many people neglect to realize and make it hard on the cops is that they are there to protect and serve, they do not know you, they do not know what you are doing, they are concerned with their safety as well. Who da f are you to give them a hard time?

If you are respectful of the cops you are not going to have a hard time. They will probably get the calls but driveby see your truck know its you and just move on.

The great and mighty property preservation slobs of the world who feel that the cops shouldnt bother them have it coming. Yeah I can totally see that if you are going to the hood and given the cops a hard time well your going to get the same in return as long as you stick around.

You go to the hood the cops have to be extra alert because there is a lot more going on then in the suburbs. So their is 0 tolerance for the suburb whiny ass entitled bull****.

Suburbs you usually only get one squad but it will be easier just to be respectful to them as well. 

What some people need to realized is you are the one who does not belong, the cops are their to protect and serve they have no choice but to confront you.

If you are arrogant well thats why you had such a hard time, and probably why you will continue to have a hard time.


----------



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

I was cutting the grass of a property on an initial one time while one of my workers was inside performing the wint. The homeowner comes by to check his mail and pulls up threatening to whip my ass for breaking into his house. I have 40 pounds and about 6 inches on him so that wasn't a real concern. I tell him who I am and why I am there and he doesn't care. He calls 911 and tells me and my worker if we try to leave he will shoot us. I stay by my truck with my work order waiting on the cops and sure enough 7 cars show up. 

They ask him what is going on and he says he caught us breaking in then the lieutenant comes and asks me my side. I show him my order and explain to him what we were doing and that the guy threatened to shoot us. I also point out what a horrible criminal I am breaking into a house with nothing in it and cutting the grass while there. He laughs and tells the guy to get off the property so we could finish our job. 

The owner gets livid and gets the cops info and mine and says we will all hear from his attorney in the morning. The lieutenant politely calls him a moron and says if you don't leave in 2 minutes I am arresting you. 

One cop stayed with us for 20 minutes while we finished in case the guy came back. 

I have had tons of cops called on me over the years as have my crews. Only time I was really nervous was a young rookie cop that responded to a call by himself and was visibly nervous thinking we were criminals. He held his hand on the gun the whole time and scared me because he was a lot like Don Knotts in Shakiest Gun in the West. I kept waiting for him to accidently shoot something. 

I always try to cut the grass first and leave my mower in the yard on initials so neighbors and cops see it and hopefully realize that criminals wouldn't cut grass on a property they were robbing. It doesn't always work because people are dumb and nosey.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

There is a new trend people taking mowers have someone cut grass while they raid the house. remember the cops dont know why your there so be polite and all should end well , if it gets out of hand call their lietuant and file a complaint.
over the 8 years ive had them roll up show them the work order and their gone,never once a gun pulled out.
another instance we had to call police dept before being on a property,dispatch said why you calling us then,i said because my work order says so 20 minutes later an officer rolls by real slow and waves.
also got gifts from neighbors after calling cops because they felt bad, the best was a cold pepsi on a hot day and some fresh beef jerky.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

I used to do P&P in Denver and got a call about water coming out a front door in a town 4 hours away. I was offered a nice bonus to go inside and turn the water off. 

On my way to Lamar, I called ahead and explained what was happening to the police. I would arrive around midnight, and do this via flashlight. The good people of Lamar will certainly call this in.

When I arrive, the police don't say hello, check my id and let me do my job. They had me sit on the curb for 2 hours while they ran everything. Neighbors came outside to see what was happening. I wasn't allowed to do anything but sit in front of the ****ers headlights while being humiliated.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

We had a house in a bad part of Denver that had multiple break ins. I resecured many times with no incident. I'm white by the way.

I sent a sub who is black twice and each time, they police we're called and sat him, ran his id for a few hours each time. It was such bull****.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

I saved the best of last.

We go to an eviction in Dillon Co. The cop is already there and has opened the door with his huge knife and is barking at us like this is football two-a-days. We jumped to it and cleaned it out. "Move, hurry, let's go". Complete asshole.

We removed quite a bit of good stuff and didn't want to dump it. We were going to keep the bikes, skiis and tools/equipment we took. The house was unoccupied but the storage area was filled to the brim with decent stuff.

Instead of driving back down I70, we stop at Wendy's for lunch and my phone rings. The sheriff is frantic because he realized we emptied the wrong house. If he would have waited for me to open it, I would have probably noticed it. Instead, my truck is parked and he is yelling from the balcony.

Anyhow, I told him we already dumped in Keystone and he could find the stuff sifting through the trash there. No sir, I'm busy heading to the next appointment, can't help you.

Hope he lost his job over it. I have no love for the cops.


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

hammerhead said:


> Another good idea is to carry a handheld police scanner. it will give you a little warning.


Ya, then drive like you just stole it..


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

Mike Litoris said:


> I was cutting the grass of a property on an initial one time while one of my workers was inside performing the wint. The homeowner comes by to check his mail and pulls up threatening to whip my ass for breaking into his house. I have 40 pounds and about 6 inches on him so that wasn't a real concern. I tell him who I am and why I am there and he doesn't care. He calls 911 and tells me and my worker if we try to leave he will shoot us. I stay by my truck with my work order waiting on the cops and sure enough 7 cars show up.
> 
> They ask him what is going on and he says he caught us breaking in then the lieutenant comes and asks me my side. I show him my order and explain to him what we were doing and that the guy threatened to shoot us. I also point out what a horrible criminal I am breaking into a house with nothing in it and cutting the grass while there. He laughs and tells the guy to get off the property so we could finish our job.
> 
> ...


Cutting grass and performing a wint. on the same day? Which states allow that?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*That is possible in every state with winterizations*



MidWestSwindler said:


> Cutting grass and performing a wint. on the same day? Which states allow that?


hell, I have done snow removals and grass cuts on the same day.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

MidWestSwindler said:


> Cutting grass and performing a wint. on the same day? Which states allow that?



here in NJ technically the grass cut season starts march 1st and wint season ends April first. Same happens in the winter, wint season starts on Sept 1st but we cut till the end of November


----------



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

MidWestSwindler said:


> Cutting grass and performing a wint. on the same day? Which states allow that?


I'm in Louisiana and we have two months of the year where grass cuts and wints overlap. Not only that but Wells Fargo is pretty much cutting year around if it's over 2".


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

midwestswindler said:


> cutting grass and performing a wint. On the same day? Which states allow that?


right now in wa state we are getting initial secures with wint, and grass cut.........cant wait for wint season to be over


----------

